# Do you like the beetle Altezzas?



## arizonaluke2 (Apr 29, 2002)

Do you think the new beetle Altezzas look good on the new beetle?


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (arizonaluke2)*

I had them on my last NB and I loved them at 1st until I started to have problems with them







They are so cheaply made and the fitment is horrible, I worked on them for so long perfecting the flaws that I just eventually got rid of them







I am not buying another pair on my new NB either, I dont like the way they look anymore anyways.
-Paul


----------



## CoolWhiteVR6 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (arizonaluke2)*

You know I don't even like the looks of the altezza lights on the IS300. All the knock off lights really soured me to them before the IS came to the U.S. By that time it was too late, all the neons, civics, mustangs, navigators, s10s, NBs, and the like were running around with them. It's a shame, because Lexus had an original styling cue and it was already spoiled in my eyes before the IS300 got here.


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (CoolWhiteVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You know I don't even like the looks of the altezza lights on the IS300. All the knock off lights really soured me to them before the IS came to the U.S. By that time it was too late, all the neons, civics, mustangs, navigators, s10s, NBs, and the like were running around with them. It's a shame, because Lexus had an original styling cue and it was already spoiled in my eyes before the IS300 got here.







[HR][/HR]​I feel the same way. I thought it was cool on the IS300 when they first came out. Now when I see an IS300 I think it a Honda ect... right off the bat til I look alittle harder. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


[Modified by BetterOffDead, 8:56 PM 5-20-2002]


----------



## 1.8 Terror (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (BetterOffDead)*

I say they need to stay on the actual Altezza aka IS300. They just don't look right on any other car make especially the NB.


[Modified by 1.8 Terror, 11:35 PM 5-20-2002]


----------



## needmo_speed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (1.8 Terror)*

i like the carbon fiber looking altezzas better.....i want those....only reason i'll probably change my mind is b/c i have a white bug and they may not look too great.and i've gotta disagree with you guys...that IS300 looks pretty tempting


----------



## Kchulick (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (arizonaluke2)*

IS 300 - GOOD
Beetle Altezza's -BAD
Like the look, quality is the worst i've ever seen. Mine started out only about a 1/2 off after doing about 2 hours worth of work to get them that good. But now they pop out and would fall off if not for the retention spring/bolt thing behind them. Further I barely drive my car- this piles only have a couple thousand miles from driving to Nopi, Chicago, etc. The last show I was at, a guy had a made a "gasket" to hold his in and conceal some of the gaps. Where " gasket" equals a ring of electrical tape around the outside perimeter. I will never buy another APC product after having this crap foisted upon me. I laugh at all the ghetto rides that sport APC decals. I am getting started doing graphics and my small business has 3 rules:
1. I refuse to make any Calvin Peeing on anything stickers 
2. I will not make an R for any non Honda - or any Honda either- if you need an R your car came with it. And if your car came with it, you should take it off and race the hondas that put it on.
3. I will not make an APC sticker for anyone.
I stand to lose money, but I got to be able to look at myself in the mirror in the morning.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (Kchulick)*

quote:[HR][/HR]IS 300 - GOOD
Beetle Altezza's -BAD[HR][/HR]​I'll go as far as to say... Beetle Altezzas - BAD, IS 300 tail lights - ALSO BAD, and for that matter, new Altima tail lights - BAD ... Any tail lights that look like Altezza lights, whether aftermarket or (worse) from factory - BAD.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (18Tmadman)*

they look horrible on any car


----------



## 6teenv (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (FastAndFurious)*

just say no!!


----------



## A3JET (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (FastAndFurious)*

quote:[HR][/HR]they look horrible on any car[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (A3JET)*

I think the InPro lights look alright on silver Beetles. The Carbon Fibre ones (wishing InPro would make a CF set already), however, look a lot better than the regular ones. They look good on 18Tmadman's car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and they looked great on a black Beetle my local dealer had in the showroom a while back. The CF lights look good on a larger variety of colors.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (ASurroca)*

* I'll put Altezzas on my NB the same day I put a big arse "Type-R" sticker across the sides of my bug!!! *
Just say *NO* to Altezzas on European cars!!!



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


[Modified by JimmyD, 4:51 PM 5-24-2002]


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (JimmyD)*

I agree!


----------



## SJK (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (quailallstar)*

Something to make the discussion easier, an actual picture of those evil Altezza tail lights.


----------



## Anime Pimp (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (SJK)*

Go with some real Euro Style Lights... Not Japanese Style... YOUR CAR IS GERMAN!!! Here is a shot of my Clear/Red Tails w/ Philips Silver Visions...
(Picture is from before I had my Rear Fog in...)











[Modified by Anime Pimp, 1:04 PM 5-30-2002]


----------



## Anime Pimp (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (Anime Pimp)*

A Closer Picture... (And these lights fit unlike the Altezzas... ^_^)


----------



## SJK (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (Anime Pimp)*

Thanks for the comparison pics Pimp.








Is that a Landspeed spoiler on the back?


----------



## Msquared (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (SJK)*

Hehe - first time I've ever seen Altezzas on a Beetle... they actually make the rear of the car look like the front... weird - not my style, Pimp's euro style lights are cool though.
~M


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (18Tmadman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think you would see alot less altezzas on the road if there were more options.[HR][/HR]​That's a very good point, 18tmadman







I initially liked the "altezza" look because it was markedly different...then, every car in the world snapped those suckers on, and the "look" died. I still like the CF "altezzas" because carbon fibre, rules, period. And the white/red lights look basically the same as the regular lights...
I read elsewhere on the Vortex that VWoA is expecting sales approaching 30,000 units per year for the NB Cabriolet. If it does that well, NB sales will definitely be back up to par, and the aftermarket industry will see this. More sales = more aftermarket options for us


----------



## VBugginW (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (FastAndFurious)*

quote:[HR][/HR]they look horrible on any car[HR][/HR]​
i totally agree...they are disgusting!


----------



## VBugginW (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (Anime Pimp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Go with some real Euro Style Lights... Not Japanese Style... YOUR CAR IS GERMAN!!! Here is a shot of my Clear/Red Tails w/ Philips Silver Visions...
(Picture is from before I had my Rear Fog in...)








[Modified by Anime Pimp, 1:04 PM 5-30-2002][HR][/HR]​wow, i actually like those... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VBugginW (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (SJK)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Something to make the discussion easier, an actual picture of those evil Altezza tail lights.







[HR][/HR]​GROSS http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## arizonaluke2 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (arizonaluke2)*

I really want to thank everyone for all their replys!! I have decided to NOT get the Altezzas. I am sure glad I did this!!!
P.S- I actually like theother taillights that were silver. Can anyone tell me where to find them?


----------



## MrOrange (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (VBugginW)*

it looks like headlights...Imagine the guy jumping on the brake thinking you are going to the wrong side...


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (SJK)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​








HeHeHeHeHeHeHeHe


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (BlueyedBoi69)*

they're horrible.. even the black housing ones... IMHO. 
dont they make some "m3 style" beetle tails?? clear top red bottom?? tha'd look kinda dope


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (4NRYDE)*

Yes, they do... look 5 posts above your own post and you'll see someone already posted them


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (ASurroca)*

whoa no no i seen those.. those are dope. but what i meant was like totally clear tops, not like clear w/ the red going across it still.... get it??


----------



## Rampage GLI 16V (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (arizonaluke2)*

I had to get someone else to read this thread for me because when I read:
"Do you like the beetle Altezzas?"
I see
"Do you like getting punched in the face?"
Any styling cue that can also apply to the ford escort and chevy S10 is not a good styling cue.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (Rampage GLI 16V)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Any styling cue that can also apply to the ford escort and chevy S10 is not a good styling cue.[HR][/HR]​That's the best reason for hating Altezza-style lights I have ever heard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
And, I haven't seen all red on bottom/all clear on top lights, but I've actually been planning on buying a set of Altezza-style lights of all things, and tinting the bottom red, while keeping the top clear, for that sort of BMW, Jaguar, etc. tail light look.


----------



## Slapshotnerd (May 10, 2001)

I wanna see someone "joey mod" them and paint the housings the same color as the car. I suggested this to dublicious, but she wont go for it.
as they are, I hate them.


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (Slapshotnerd)*

Altezzas are awful and evil! yuckie yuckie yuckie, soooo rice it's not even funny...


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (Projekt-Chick)*

[Modified by Horrido Beetle, 5:34 PM 7-16-2002]


----------



## catsnet (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (arizonaluke2)*

Ok People 
get a hold of this


----------



## vwnb99 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (VBugginW)*

Is that the front or the back?


----------



## catsnet (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (vwnb99)*

it's a rear lights


----------



## 1.8 Terror (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (catsnet)*

http://briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/mr_at...lst?&.dir=/Yahoo!+Photo+Album&.src=bc&.view=t


----------



## OopsIDidItAgain (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (catsnet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok People 
get a hold of this







[HR][/HR]​i know in cali at least those tail lights are illegal im sure for all the us they are illegal, they have no red reflectors, say ur head lights are bright ull never the brake like from a car equiped w those, ive almost smashed a few hondas because of those lights


----------



## catsnet (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (catsnet)*


----------



## Anime Pimp (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (catsnet)*

Those all clear tails look retarded... And just like everyone has said... No rear reflection = a cop stop...


----------



## jusanotharabbitracr2 (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (catsnet)*


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (jusanotharabbitracr2)*

i know how those all clear tails would look alright though... gotta bust em open, paint the lower half of the inside candy red using TESTORS paint, then seal em back up. tha's what i was asking about earlier, when i asked if they made M3 style tails


----------



## Mk3 Mayhem (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (4NRYDE)*

Hey, I have an idea: stop talking about the Altezzas, they dont belong on a Beetle, go buy a Civic! Every time i come in this forum this thread is at the top


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (Mk3 Mayhem)*

because people like you dont let the thread die. 
see, your useless comment put the thread back to the top.
see, now my useless reply to your useless comment put it back at the top again.


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (4NRYDE)*

quote:[HR][/HR]because people like you dont let the thread die. 
see, your useless comment put the thread back to the top.
see, now my useless reply to your useless comment put it back at the top again. 







[HR][/HR]​And my useless comment will keep it at the top, bump it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hehehehe


----------



## 4NRYDE (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (Projekt-Chick)*

do they have just smoked tails for this car??








oh shucks. it went back up again


----------



## pixelnexus (Nov 22, 2001)

I never thought I would like Altezzas, but I recently purchased a 98 red NB and it came with the G2 ones.. they fit well, and I thought those would be the first things to go, but they have grown on me, and make a good match on the red car. 
I would never put them on my green NB tho.


----------



## TDI Ed Lover (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Do you like the beetle Altezzas? (VBugginW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Go with some real Euro Style Lights... Not Japanese Style... YOUR CAR IS GERMAN!!! Here is a shot of my Clear/Red Tails w/ Philips Silver Visions...
(Picture is from before I had my Rear Fog in...)







[HR][/HR]​Sorry for bringing this thread back to the top. Did you get these at procarparts? I was checking them out online, and they are selling for $129. But you go to Ebay, and procarparts is selling what appears to be the same thing for $50.
I was going to get a set, but I want to make sure the Ebay ones are the same and that they work and fit well.
Thanks, and Alteeeeeeeeezas suck.


----------

